# Intake?



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

I just bought a K&N FIPK and i wanted to know what is that black box- I think its a resanator? What does it do, and if I take it off will i gain anything? :cheers:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

yes it is a resonator.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]yes it is a resonator.[/QUOTE]

Actually technically its a silencer.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

it is a silencer for your intake and removeing it with offer you no gains. all it will do is make the intake a little louder.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> it is a silencer for your intake and removeing it with offer you no gains. all it will do is make the intake a little louder.


No gains by itself , technically , but it will help when boost is increased. Silencers are by their very nature somewhat restrictive. You won't notice it with the factory boost , but taking boost to 10 psi or so: I have heard stories of the rubber intake pipes collapsing. Removing the silencer and replacing all straight sections with 3" pipe (PVC or stainless) helps a lot with airflow at increased boost levels.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Can you hear the turbo anymore or is it just that intake skrrrrrrrr swosh sound?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Can you hear the turbo anymore or is it just that intake skrrrrrrrr swosh sound?


Personally , because of my DP only status , I hear the turbo more out of my exhaust than anywhere , right now. It's a beautiful high pitched supercharger type whine at part throttle anywhere above 2000 rpm , rising to a shriek and a hiss before disappearing altogether at full boost when the engine sound is just all supercharged high compression snap-crackle. 15 psi is a wonderful thing.......  :fluffy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

why can you hear your turbo out of your exhaust like a mofo and I can barely hear mine spool up. (But i know she's spinnin)

What kind of exhaust you runnin


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> why can you hear your turbo out of your exhaust like a mofo and I can barely hear mine spool up. (But i know she's spinnin)
> 
> What kind of exhaust you runnin


Right now , all I have is about 3 feet of downpipe.........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

...... Damn stock mufflers


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

all I used was the factory 02 housing, and you can hear the turbo perfectly. My friends could hear me coming for a half a mile, not the engine, but the hiss and spool of the turbo. It really is not all that loud. I would recomend doing this.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

um what? What are you talking about.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

just putting on a downpipe.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

so basically from the O2 sensor on you don't have any exhaust?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

on the old setup, yes. There was about 6 inches of a cast iron 02 housing, and then nothing. It exited right before the petals. It was a little loud, but if you're a real car guy, you will love it. I hate pussies that said my car was too loud. Every stupid honda was more annoying and raspy. The Z was a little loud, but it was the euphoric sound of a turbo car. I gained a hell of a lot of top end, and spooled faster.


----------

